# Quest: Finstere Aussichten



## Wombel (3. Juni 2008)

Habe hier ein Problem und zwar hat diese abgeschlossene Quest bei mir keine Ziele vermerkt.
Verleihungsdialog und Hintergrund gibts es, und dann steht da nur noch "Ziel 1" und nichts weiter.

Vielleicht hat wer anders ja den Text und kann Ihn ergänzen. Hab dann einfach unter Ziel 1 und Ziel 2 kurz reingeschrieben was zu machen ist.

Hier der Link zur Quest: [post="0"]Link[/post]


----------



## Dargrimm (6. Juni 2008)

Lass die Quest erstmal so, wie sie ist. ich selber hab sie nicht im Log stehen. 

Die Idee mit dem reinschreiben, was zu tun ist, find ich gut.

Danke

Gruß

FloZwo


----------

